# My version of murdered out.



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks good. I'm not a fan of tinting headlights but it does fit well. Question about your rear diffuser. I've been looking at these but never realized that it does not sit flush with the bumper. Is there a way (even if it means cutting something) to fix that?


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

The main reason I integrated 2 diffusers was because of how the diffusers stick out when looking at a 3/4 rear view. The way for it to sit flush would be some silicone caulking besides just the screws for a tight fit.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

It fits fine, but looking at that first pic (assuming thats the one your looking at) the reflection or glare makes it seems that it does not fit. I have to admit though the double sided tape the manufacture provides is not the best hence on the left side it sags a slight bit. I have new 3m tape just been lazy to sit and adjust it.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice job on the look I love it!


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Black is sexy!!!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That looks really nice. Love the way the headlights look but I can only imagine what that does to your light output. I would black out the entire bow tie if I were you.

Not feeling the tails sorry.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Rocky87 said:


> Black is sexy!!!


I have to say yes on this post.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm also not feeling the tails. 

People know enough about how I think about lighting, and I'd never do that to my car. What percentage tint is that? Take that and you'll find the percentage of light you have passing through it. I did this on a previous car of mine and lighting output was pathetic compared to stock even with a 35W HID kit.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I have to say yes on this post.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Maybe I bought the wrong color car haha


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Rocky87 said:


> Maybe I bought the wrong color car haha


No red is an awesome color.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> No red is an awesome color.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I ordered victory red because I rarely see cruzes in that color but I liked the black ( I just like standing out)


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

sexy as ****. Question, is your car black? I don't know if it's my monitor or the pictures, but your car looks like gun metal color, except maybe a bit darker.


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

woah this thread got hit like fat kid finding a smartie in ball pit lol.......k that joke sucked..

As for the tails, its under experiment. I put a light tint on the outer and a darker tint on the inner to see what looks decent to me. As for light output on the rears I ordered SMD LED bulbs which are super bright and so far happy with the output thru the tint (from what I have researhced). They basically are as bright as a stock bulb with no tint.

As for the front, the tint percentage is 25% on the headlights and 35% on the fogs. As for light output on the headlights, well it pretty much got compensated with the 8000k hid bulbs. Hence the reason I did a lighter tint on the fogs. (which have 6000k hid bulbs) Now even though I did the fogs with a lighter tint as a backup, I really don't use them unless its in a rural area. In fact I have had on-coming traffic high beam me thinking I have my high beams on.

(keep in mind i am not reccomending for other people to do this, its merely a personal touch to my liking)

Color for the car is black, but kinda goes a metallic black in the sunlight.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Pretty sharp looking so far , must be the lighting because I was unsure of the color myself . Those wheels compliment the murdered out look ! 


BE cool stay cozy keep cruzen and best wishes on your build . 




X has a new avatar I'm digging it .


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> Color for the car is black, but kinda goes a metallic black in the sunlight.


Ok if I'm not mistakeing arnt all black cars actually black granite metallic at least my 2012 is.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

^^ur right lol just could not remember the specific color name.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> ^^ur right lol just could not remember the specific color name.


It still looks good and just be careful I don't know the laws in you state but headlights and tail lights here are illegal to tint and HIDs that are not DOT approved are illegal also.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Sick


----------



## MINI 3NI (Sep 11, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> It still looks good and just be careful I don't know the laws in you state but headlights and tail lights here are illegal to tint and HIDs that are not DOT approved are illegal also.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well so far with the (CDN) police over here, no issues. I spoke to an officer while sitting at a light, and he said no issue unless no light at all. Then again he also mentioned its up to that officers discretion which I can't really argue lol.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

MINI 3NI said:


> Well so far with the (CDN) police over here, no issues. I spoke to an officer while sitting at a light, and he said no issue unless no light at all. Then again he also mentioned its up to that officers discretion which I can't really argue lol.


Man y'all are lucky.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

